# ended up with a 6.5 go-devil!



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! 

I would like to hear more from this setup, how it runs, etc.

-T


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

the engine is a 6.5, with bigger jets, intake, exhaust, it actually puts out closer to 7.5 or so.  By myself i get 9.5 in the opens, 8-9 in the rough stuff, depending on how bad it is.  It takes some balance to run it and stand, especially b/c its a lot more weight than a 2 or 4 stroke of similar power.  Being a longtail, its considerably slower than an outboard of similar power, as my numbers show, but the ability to rip through the nasty stuff makes it all worth it!  It gets up on plane with me and my youngest brother (130 lb) I havent tested it with a bigger load (me and another hunter, decoys, blind, shells, guns, ect.) I suspect itll be slower still, but its better than poling through the bad stuff!  As far as shallows go...I grounded the boat on some mud recently, and used the motor to unground myself without ever getting out.  As you know, grounding a gheenoe with one person means less than 2" and i put the motor in the mud and rocked the boat out!  This boat makes the marsh an easy, fun place to ride, and I've been taking it out just for joyrides.  Of course, rinse it off after use, pump some grease into the grease port and done!  It sucks almost no gas, I think I've hit 15 mi with half a tank now, but I keep an extra 2 gal on just in case.

Conclusion: If you duck hunt in marshy areas, if you fish shallow in muddy areas, if your spots require you to go through some algae that breaks the surface, this motor is for you!

The best part? Because of its abilities, I dont have to have a big hp motor to push it through the crap.  I can stay in lakes that have a 10 hp restriction (Such as Guana Lake, close to my home)!

;D ;D ;D

Also, this picture was taken at Lake Jackson, Tallahassee. For anyone that has ever been to Lake Jackson, they know how bad it gets! FWC stopped me for a safety check .... in an airboat, lol!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool rig you got there  have you ever seen the videos on mudbuddy.com? those are some serious mud motors there, looks like a lot of fun when you can stop on a dry mud bank with 6 guys in the boat then start moving again without getting out of the boat


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is My boat with a mudd motor 

Tom put a Bob's Jack plate on the boat to attach it ...

                                                   Dave


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

A Scavenger! how do you like it?? I was thinking about getting one.  Do you like the auger style prop?? How does it run with a jack plate?

I took it out again today with my other younger brother (180 pounds) and we still got on plane fine.  We cut through a ridiculous patch of cattails, grounded the boat in the  middle of them, and then rocked the boat out while working the motor.  At one point, we got so shallow our boat was actually kicking up mud, the boat, not the motor, and it ran like it was nothing.  These things are absolutely insane!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ask tom in Orl ;-)

The Boat is Being Re-Rigged .... And its Gonna ROCK !

Dave


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

What landing was that at Jackson? The 27 Landing or maybe Millers Landing? I was hoping the lake was making a comeback...
Sweet setup though. You'll be golden when duck season comes.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Make sure you have a good muffler. Up grade if possible. Late season ducks will leave the marsh when the Go-Devils come it. Also beware of tight turns. Due to the sponsoons of a Gheenoe and the angle that long shaft mud motors push on the boat, it is easy to dig the outside of the boat into the water at slow speeds and dunk the boat if you aren't very careful. If you do go over the side, do not let go of that handle! The old 5 horse Go-Devils we messed with had no throttle on the handle. It was on the engine just like any other B&S lawn mower engine. They also had no clutch. You had to start them with the prop raised. Once you got the things started, you set the throttle and controlled speed by pressing down on the handle to raise the prop out of the water in order to slow down. My dad fired one up one morning while the prop was in the water. It caught on the first try and drove the boat from underneath him. He held on to the handle and got the prop out of the water and managed not to sink the boat, but he was very unhappy. 

Nate


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont make sharp turns or turnarounds going any faster than idle, I've heard swinging sharp can buck you out, and after running it now for a few hours, I can see why! I have a grip throttle on the handle, with a kill switch I wrap around my wrist. The muffler is pretty loud, which sucks, but we will probably leave way early to let things settle, or push pole for the last legs.

FSUFisher, its the Miller's ramp...the lake level is actually pretty good, it actually seems higher than this time last year, but it is VERY overgrown from all this summer heat/rain. The fertilizer from the houses must be washing into the lake. I've been cutting some trails, if you need me to cut one for you, just call me up! ;D ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> I dont make sharp turns or turnarounds going any faster than idle, I've heard swinging sharp can buck you out, and after running it now for a few hours, I can see why!  I have a grip throttle on the handle, with a kill switch I wrap around my wrist.  The muffler is pretty loud, which sucks, but we will probably leave way early to let things settle, or push pole for the last legs.
> 
> FSUFisher, its the Miller's ramp...the lake level is actually pretty good, it actually seems higher than this time last year, but it is VERY overgrown from all this summer heat/rain.  The fertilizer from the houses must be washing into the lake.  I've been cutting some trails, if you need me to cut one for you, just call me up!  ;D ;D


Hey, that sounds like a good idea. Please cut one through the cattle gap if not already there. Also maybe a shortcut from the 27 ramp to Porter Sink if it's not too much.... 
Actually, after those big rains in the early summer that lifted the water, we took flats boats and skied out there. I figured the vegetation would probably catch up with the water level soon enough. Folks may hate me for saying this, but I still pray for hurricanes/ tropical storms for lakes like Jackson that still need one more push.

I've only been through the cattle gap (with water on the lake) a couple of times, both via Go-Devil. It looks like a great place to hunt birds.


----------

